# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Czerwone krosty na ciele?!

## Yuki

Witam, od małego dziecka mam okropne czerwone krosty na nogach i ramieniach, najwięcej na nogach. Stosuje kremy wygładzające, które w ogóle nie pomagają i nie wiem co mam zrobić? Byłam jakieś 3 lata temu u dermatologa, dała mi receptę na jakieś kremy(ale bez recepty też można je kupić) i na jakąś mieszankę wyrobioną w aptece, ale w ogóle to nie pomogło, a nawet ta mieszanka pogorszyła sytuacje! Proszę pomóżcie mi...

1.Ramie  


2.Noga


3.Noga z bliska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też to mam od urodzenia jest to dziedziczne. Do końca nie da się tego wyleczyć ale da się złagodzić. Poczytaj sobie na wikipedi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest od zmodyfikowanego glutenu z przenicy - ziarna od jedzenia chleba! Wyeliminuj gluten ma tydzień dwa i ci zejdzie bez masci

----------

